# Overnight quiet rural spot needed around north oxfordshire



## Rutland Gizz (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi all
Off on our first trip in the newly converted van. Heading from Derby to Uffington tomorrow evening looking for a quiet spot to stop half way. Around Stratford Daventry sort of area... Bicester etc. 

Somewhere quiet and rural. It's my daughter's first van experience so i'd rather do without traffic noise and local idiots.... iykwim...

Many thanks Gizz


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 16, 2017)

There's a few possible places on the POI map - though I haven't tried any of them myself. 

When I did the ancient sites of Oxon and Wilts I spent a night in the long layby at the Rollrights stone circle which is in the area you are asking about. However I won't recommend it as although its a relatively minor road, throughout the night i would get a periodic car bombing down that road really fast which kept shaking the van and waking me up!

That said, I do want to recommend a car park for your possible second night? Its not  on our map, but it's at Uffington white horse. Our map shows the main car park - (where you should be fine) but if you drive past that and turn left along dragon hill, about half way along is another small car park. If you jut have a van and not a large motorhome, you should be fine there. I spent a fab evening there last year. People came up to admire the view from there during the evening but by 11 they were all gone. It was a really magical night. If you think you can make it, you may want to jut head straight for it and wake up in the morning just above the white horse. 

This is it: Google Maps

Another excellent night I spent was at Westbury White Horse Car Park on the Port Road - further south that one though but great if you're going to make a White Horse weekend of it! 

Melissa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 16, 2017)

Rutland Gizz said:


> Hi all
> Off on our first trip in the newly converted van. Heading from Derby to Uffington tomorrow evening looking for a quiet spot to stop half way. Around Stratford Daventry sort of area... Bicester etc.
> 
> Somewhere quiet and rural. It's my daughter's first van experience so i'd rather do without traffic noise and local idiots.... iykwim...
> ...



Hi ya,
Welcome to the Boards.
It May well be  worth you considering becoming a Full Member that will give you LOADS of Business & Service's Discounts that Genuinely can save you lots of money, As well as Being Entered into Free Prize Draws with Really Good Prizes, OH yes & The POIs that give Lots of Overnighting possibilities as well as Other useful information. That you can then Scour at Leasure  for Trips.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 16, 2017)

There are several rural car parks in the POIs that might suit, including a couple north of Banbury and others roughly between Bicester, Oxford and Didcot, some of them alongside quiet roads in the vicinity of waterways.  As Nesting Zombie has said, it's well worth becoming a paying member for access to the POIs plus all the other potential benefits.


----------



## Rutland Gizz (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi thanks yes I'll become a member! Tonight sorted.  Uffington tomorrow  rgds


----------



## Rutland Gizz (Mar 21, 2017)

All paid up member now 
Stayed at Claydon Locks and Uffington White Horse car park. Both excellent!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 22, 2017)

Well Done,
NOW THAT LOOKS COSY !,

Make sure you have a Flick through the Masses of POIs, & Members Discounts & Enjoy,,,Great Picture.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 22, 2017)

Glad you found somewhere nice - did your daughter enjoy it?!


----------



## Rutland Gizz (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes thanks Wisewoman she had a great time, the look on her face walking up to Wayland's Smithy, and rolling onto the Drove Road at Stonehenge - classic


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 23, 2017)

Rutland Gizz said:


> Yes thanks Wisewoman she had a great time, the look on her face walking up to Wayland's Smithy, and rolling onto the Drove Road at Stonehenge - classic



& Such Memories of the Future are made at moments like that !.

If that kind makes sense,,,Well Done, Many more to come. (With better weather I hope lol lol).


----------



## Nigel L (Mar 24, 2017)

Rutland Gizz, where abouts did you stop at claydon Locks?


----------



## TJBi (Mar 25, 2017)

Nigel L said:


> Rutland Gizz, where abouts did you stop at claydon Locks?



I think that you'll find it in the POIs as "CR Claydon (Oxfordshire)".


----------



## DAVEY (Mar 27, 2017)

Rutland Gizz said:


> All paid up member now
> Stayed at Claydon Locks and Uffington White Horse car park. Both excellent!



So did You leave this behind at Uffington?



Not accusing anyone here, and it is right in the corner, but at busy times every bit of that car park and some of the approach roads are used for parking 
and this kind of thing really annoys the keepers of such places and could lead to them being lost to us.


----------



## Rutland Gizz (Mar 28, 2017)

*No fires. No travellers. No dogs...*

Yes, I did leave a small amount of charred firewood behind. As you say, it's right in the corner. I also picked up a load of rubbish from the carpark that the muggles had left behind, and did the same at Wayland's Smithy. The firewood in question I brought to site - I didn't cut any trees or nick it. And it didn't have nails in it - it wasn't a pallet or anything. In a few days or weeks the rain and wind will have removed it completely. But people will still chuck their burger wrappers, crisp packets and drink bottles all over that car park and the locality like the inconsiderate twazzocks that they are. Also, it wasn't in the least busy. If it was, I'd have stayed at various alternates nearby.

I'm very sorry (no, I really am) if my actions have potentially made life difficult for others on the road, in Oxfordshire, and at that car park. Though personally I think the local youth car hooligans and crims are higher up the NT and Police radar for the area. Judging by the amount of police we saw there (3 separate cars) *who didn't object to us or the fire at all*.

I'll be sure not to use the POI stopovers if I want to have a fire.


----------



## DAVEY (Mar 29, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thank you for taking my point in the spirit it was intended, and it's good to hear the police are being tolerant towards wild campers, especially after last year when these signs appeared 
at White Horse Hill.



I live about half an hour's drive from there so tend to be more of a day visitor. The only times I've stayed overnight were when I was late getting home from my travels and went there 
rather than  waking my neighbours up by parking the van outside my house in the middle of the night. 

There were 2 payment meters for parking there but they were ripped up and stolen last year, just after August Bank Holiday, (But they had already been emptied so contained very little cash)
That could explain all the police interest.


----------

